# PS4 Settings



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi all.

Got my PS4 recently, but having trouble with online games. My NAT settings are coming up as strict, meaning I can't join some of my friends games. I believe it's something to do with ports that need opening, but I can't remember how to do it/what ones need doing.

Any help would be much appreciated.

I have a Virgin Media router, I think it's called a Super Hub or something like that!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Perhaps this will help
How to port forward virgin media super hub - YouTube


----------

